# Feelin' pretty good...



## loper (Nov 5, 2011)

Had a good day at the range today, one of my troops just shot NRA Distinguished Expert with a pistol.
I "raised" this kid from a pup (PFC, fresh out of AIT), when I first got him he could just barely qualify with an M4 and couldn't shoot a 240 worth sour owl snot. Kid would physically shake when I was talking to him.
Got him shooting a LOT better, took him thru Iraq, now he's doing college, backed off the beer, and ain't afraid to stand up, look you in the eye, and say what's on his mind.
Days like today remind me why I'm still still doing this crap.


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

That's a good day alright, and something to be proud of. 

:smt1099


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

sounds like a very good day for you


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

It sure does sound good. I know you must be very proud of him.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

loper said:


> Had a good day at the range today, one of my troops just shot NRA Distinguished Expert with a pistol.
> I "raised" this kid from a pup (PFC, fresh out of AIT), when I first got him he could just barely qualify with an M4 and couldn't shoot a 240 worth sour owl snot. Kid would physically shake when I was talking to him.
> Got him shooting a LOT better, took him thru Iraq, now he's doing college, backed off the beer, and ain't afraid to stand up, look you in the eye, and say what's on his mind.
> Days like today remind me why I'm still still doing this crap.


Doin' it right. Good job.


----------



## loper (Nov 5, 2011)

Yep, I'm proud of the kid.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Great post!


----------

